# Anybody had any luck in panama city lately?



## Fishforlife2 (Oct 3, 2007)

I'm in panama city for the weekend and dont know where the fish are can someone plz help


----------



## jrbagadoughnuts (May 13, 2008)

I've heard tale of some nice reds & speck being caught around the Dupont bridge in P.C....just near the Air Force housing there to the E & W of 



the bridge (Hwy 98) @ East Bay. I've also heard of some specks being caught wading in the bay there off of Beach Dr..I'm from Breeze but I 



travel the Panhandle every week..I'll try & make it a point to stop at all the major bait & tackle shanty's & ask about the fishing & try to give 



some reports..


----------

